# Big Savings on Hasegawa!



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hasegawa 10 Weeks of Savings


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 20, 2013)

How do you buy anything? Was on their sight but there were no prices or how to order.

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 20, 2013)

Knew there was a catch. You have to fly to Japan to pay cash and get them.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 20, 2013)

Maybe they give a discount for the Swettish?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2013)

Another 10% off, with a package of bacon....

Have no idea how to order, maybe from those who stock Hasegawa, Squadron etc....


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 20, 2013)

The fine print on the bottom says:

Prices on Week 1 items are good from Wednesday, September 18 through Tuesday, October 1, 2013. Offers are available only to residents of the U.S.A. and Canada, from participating hobby retailers in the U.S.A. and Canada. Some terms, conditions and restrictions apply. All products sold on a first-come, first-serve basis.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh look! Someone at Hasegawa has realised that we don't believe their pricing policy, and they've made the prices near what they should have been in the first place. But you can't have them at that price, 'cos you have to find them first!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2013)

.....and then there's that S/H!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2013)

??


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2013)

.....you know old boy, that thing that sometimes cost as much, or more than the kit!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 21, 2013)

Shi**ing and Handwringing


----------



## Rogi (Sep 21, 2013)

Has anyone tried to order anything? I'm really tempted on the Zero and Ki-45, but if S and H is like 100 bucks (bundling everything in of course), I'll pass (or open up my own hobby shop for a 1 time purchase of like 70 kits lol  )


----------

